# Race for Make-A-Wish Feb 20, 2010 - AUSTIN, TX (Flyer)



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Edited for schedule change.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna make this a sticky for awhile Steven. Hopefull some of Houston boys can show up for a great cause.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks. It doesn't conflict with any other race that I've seen yet, so hopefully it turns out well.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I know I am planning on going.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Its on my calendar


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And rep points from me for anyone that goes.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks Gary


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dan and I will be there!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

suck up. Jk : )


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

N-Control always puts on a great race.
If you have the time I would do your best to make it.
From Katy it takes me a little over 2 hrs pulling the trailer.
Oh yea for you Elec guys they have them split from the nitro.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Steven, build a buggy and they will come....lol

I do also plan on attending.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

the race is on Rc sign up


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Jason I wouldn't be sad if you left your truggy at home for this race.. just throwing that out there.. lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

We shall see.

Your from Huntsville?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

We shall see.

Your from Huntsville?

If you would rather race buggy at one of these races then let me know....I have an extra one you could race for the weekend. There is always more competition in buggy.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I live in Huntsville for college, I'm from Waco. Thanks for the offer, might have to do that sometime.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Current Sponsors:


Hobbytown USA
Shane Wells
GO Engines
Unique Motorsport
Round Rock Awards
Ironman Bearings
Nitro Juice Fuel
Hooked Up Tires
Houstons Engine Services
Paint by Smiley
Kal-Gard Racing
Team Terribles


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Over 100 entries: so far

s-buggy - 8*
s-truggy - 11*
x-buggy - 24
x-truggy - 18**
e-buggy - 12
e-truggy - 4****
2WD SC - 9
4WD SC - 12***
2WD Truck/Buggy *****
4WD Truck/Buggy - 1 *****

A note from Paul at N-control:
No signup limit. With the space and the drop to 2 rounds of qualifying at 150, we should be able to handle 250 and still get out in a reasonable timeframe, if that many sign up.

HOWEVER, please do sign up in advance. I will be autoloading the entries from RCSignup into RCScoring Pro, so signing up in advance makes things significantly earlier on you and me, and ensures the highest possible level of accuracy. Overcome the laziness that is keeping you from signing yourself up. http://www.***********/forums/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

2010 Race for Make-A-Wish Current Sponsors:


Hobbytown USA
Shane Wells
GO Engines
Unique Motorsport
Round Rock Awards
Ironman Bearings
Nitro Juice Fuel
Hooked Up Tires
Houstons Engine Services
Paint by Smiley
Kal-Gard Racing
Team Terribles
Bob Carr Jewelry
Proline Racing
The Speed Shop
VP-Pro
Stickman RC

More to come...
The majority of donated items will be won at raffle, with 100% of raffle proceeds (after raffle costs) going to our donation to make a local kid's wish!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm signed up! Now I just have to figure out how I'm getting there. LOL


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

who is planning on going?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Gary can you start taking away rep points from every one that does not reply?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm going. Of course I already said that 2 posts up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoL!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Gary you can start with Jason B. He is getting to close to my personal space.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> Gary you can start with Jason B. He is getting to close to my personal space.


I dont even want that vision in my head. :ac550:

Has anybody heard from Mongo? Ill betcha he'll be there doing the photography thing.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Houston has 15 entries so far.

Looks like we are going to have the Amain in expert buggy covered. ; )

We need some truggys and ebuggys to sign up. 
So far it is just me and JB in truggy, and Nick S in ebuggy


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Gary, Mongo does not show up that much.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I still need so more rep


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

If someone gives me a truggy to run, I'll race truggy!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats what I am talking about. Thanks for the rep.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

2010 Race for Make-A-Wish Current Sponsors:


Hobbytown USA
Shane Wells
GO Engines
Unique Motorsport
Round Rock Awards
Ironman Bearings
Nitro Juice Fuel
Hooked Up Tires
Houstons Engine Services
Paint by Smiley
Kal-Gard Racing
Team Terribles
Bob Carr Jewelry
Proline Racing
The Speed Shop
VP-Pro
Stickman RC
The Hobby Express of Cedar Park, TX
Vertigo Raceway of Alvin, TX
Dialed, Inc.

*Over 140 entries so far - shaping up to be a great event!*

We have our WISH KID! *Noah* is four, and lives in Austin. He has been diagnosed with neuroblastoma (cancer). It is his Wish to visit Disney World, and since we're definitely coming through with the money to make his wish, the tentative plan is for July! Noah and his family will hopefully be able to visit the Race for Make-A-Wish and meet us all, health permitting.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

And video...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am signed up


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks awesome! I can't wait to add some LOFT stikers to Mark's car because of that layout.....should be alot!

Tol, I need about 3 sheets of stickers if you see this....lol


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Mitch and I are going to try and make it. That will add 1 E-Buggy 1/8, 2 E-Truggies 1/8, and 1 4X4 Corr. Does anyone know of a good hotel to stay at Friday night? I don't want to get up that early Saturday morning and drive 3 hours.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Roger there are a lot of hotels within 10 mins of the track.
I will see what I can find for you.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Track looks great.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Mark. Do you know if we need to bring our own tables, chairs, canopies, etc. I have never been to this track and don't want to show unprepared.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Doc, they do have some covered pit space, etc. but if there's good turnout it will probably go fast. If you have EZ Up, chairs, etc. I'd bring it. Plenty of power, but you'll probably need an extension cord. Looks like they're going to have a 1/10 4wd class on the back track. That's a blast, you oughta haul yours up there.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris is correct.
I would take everything you needed for vertigo last week.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It looks like I need to buy a new canopy. Mine was destroyed during the wind storm at Vertigo. Do they have food and drinks or do we need to bring that as well?
I will bring my 1/10 4wd Buggy just in case there are enough people to race.
Thanks again!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you checked on RC sign up yet. I think I saw a 1/10 scale class. yes they usually have food.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Doc, they have a pretty strong group of 1/10 racers at NControl and they get out regularly. My guess is the 1/10 class will be good, but check RC Signup like Mark said. I tried talking to my wife last night about going up for this race. Not looking too promising right now LOL.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

This was posted on rcfiles today.

$50 at the Days Inn and Suites Round Rock
1802 South IH-35
Round Rock, TX 78681, United States
+1 512 246 0055


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> yes they usually have food.


Bone Daddys is close. Enough said. lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

we do not have enough time to go this trip.
I am making plans for the RC Pro weekend though.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

It looks like I am not going to be able to make this one. Mitch has Little League Baseball Try-Outs Saturday morning. Ya'll have fun!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am ready to go. Hope the rain stops soon......


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Looking forward to this race. Awesome layout, always a good time at NControl. Plus, Its for a great cause.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Im ready!!!!!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Burning the midnight oil*

I hooked up with a CDN (content delivery network) yesterday. They have a special going 1tb of streaming for 10 bucks. This is real streaming not pseudo streaming where you have to download the whole file. Going from place to place in the video is almost instant since it doesn't have to download the whole file before you can skip around. And with the CDN having excellent servers placed all around the country you'll have the best viewing experience. The MAW race videos will be on this. If I can get all the browser issues worked out before then. Also I'm installing a PHP streaming server on my site so soon all videos will be true streaming. The CDN also allows me to install a super-player with fast and slow motion controls. Bugilt is doing some artwork for the vids and will be helping with the production. Should be a great set of videos.

Griz


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Possibility of re-scheduling of this race due to rain.. *No official call yet*, but Paul is going to announce something tomorrow. If it does get moved, it will be February 20th. Just getting that out there so you guys can be somewhat prepared.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Steve!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

The Race for Make-A-Wish will be rescheduled to February 20

I just to a look on ***********


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the heads up Troy


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Can somebody edit the Title of this thread to say Feb 20th


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sfleuriet said:


> Can somebody edit the Title of this thread to say Feb 20th


Never tried that before Steven. Ill give it a shot.

Edit: Wont work.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you edit my first post? Then change the title on that page?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sfleuriet said:


> Can you edit my first post? Then change the title on that page?


I can edit the first post but I can't edit the header.

Edit: I figured it out. I had to use the "Go Advanced" option. I can replace the flyer if you have a new one.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

PM'd it to you


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Done!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

In case any of you haven't seen this post from Paul...

Well gang, the news is bad. I stopped by the track around noon, and it took another big dumping on top of the previous deep saturation. Given the forecast, particularly the cool temps and high humidity, it is just not practical for it to dry in time to host a reasonable event. Our drainage improvements were mostly effective, but neither the 1/8th track nor likely the lot are going to be dry enough for use this weekend.

The Race for Make-A-Wish will be rescheduled to February 20, using the same scheduling that would have been the case this weekend. I will be updating RCSignup with the new timeline and sending an email to those signed up, no later than this evening.

If you have entered online but will be unable to attend, please pull your entry off RCSignup when you have a chance. If you have paid through Paypal and will be unable to attend, please also email me at [email protected] with your preference between two options:

1 - Refund. I'll refund the entire amount you sent me for entries.
2 - Donate. If you prefer, I will convert your entry to a direct donation to the cause. Note that I NEED to know if this is your choice, otherwise it will count as a paid entry and only half goes to the Wish.

I am very sorry that this race needs to be rescheduled, particularly to those unable to make the revised date. To those who can make it, I look forward to working together to make Noah's Wish on the 20th of this month!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It looks like poor planning on my part at work is postponing my project for next week and I will be able to attend this race.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

very K Darren. 
Who are you going with? I need to give some rep point to you and them. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Not sure yet. I have a couple of calls working.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I like green. Hook a brother up!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*I think I'm going....*

Too cool a track and cause...Get er done.....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The weather is not looking good.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*tough stuff*

I sick of being cold and wet. My cats are too. I just want to race. At least we don't live in Minnesota....Brrrrr...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Forcast improved a little. Down to 30% for Thursday and Friday, clear on Saturday.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Mad Dog,
I had a lengthy talk with a guy from Canada. They race inside a barn (I was trying not to laugh) I'm sure it's a nice barn, but anyway, he said at last weekends race it was 5 below INSIDE THE BARN!! Screw that!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I'm ready for some sunshine*

I can take the cold but I'm tired of gloomy wet weather. Sure hope the elements cooperate this time around. I haven't gotten any fresh footage in awhile. Should be a big turnout.

Griz


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Steven!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Gary


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Awesome race*

Man it sure looked like it was going to rain us out but the precip stayed away and some awesome races were run. They were running the lower mains when my back siezed up and I had to call it quits. Not before getting about 7 hours of prime footage from 4 SD cams and a HD cam. David one of the other shutterbugs in Austin helped out and manned the satellite cameras for me. One good clip of a trug taking out one of the cameras. Nothing damaged except a crack in the plastic over the microphone which I don't use anyways. Time to back them up just a bit and use the zoom to compensate. I've had those for several years now and they have been smacked numerous times but they still produce clean image. A solid state tapeless cam would be even more bullet proof. I'm always worried about the tape mechanism getting jolted into not working but so far knock on wood its been cool. Even though it was overcast there was enough light to get really nice shots of the proceedings. It will take me into tomorrow to index all these tapes then I need to go looking for clips to capture then it will be time to make some videos. Met someone from down your way today. He knows my nephew Zack and I believe he said owns Victory Hobbies. Too bad my nephew couldn't come too. This was a big race for sure. I heard after the raffle money was counted and before anything else the total was north of 4K. So they should easily make the 5K necessary to put Noah on a plane to Disney World. Plus start another kitty for another kid in the area. Good job to all the R/C freaks out there. You guys and gals really know how to turn out for a good cause.

Griz


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

*Great Race*

That was alot of fun and alot of tight racing. What an great event! Can't wait until the next race at Austin, what a great track. Maybe next time out there I can keep my battery connections together for my vehicles.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time at a great track with a super fun layout. Can't wait to do it again. No one ever saw the Track Yet but he did coming banging on my trailer at 3:00 AM looking for Crown Royal. Thank God Yetis don't know how to operate a doorknob. lol


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Had a great time at a great track with a super fun layout. Can't wait to do it again. No one ever saw the Track Yet but he did coming banging on my trailer at 3:00 AM looking for Crown Royal. Thank God Yetis don't know how to operate a doorknob. lol


WHAT? I was looking for some sequel photos! or at least some copy cat Yeti action.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

darrenwilliams said:


> Had a great time at a great track with a super fun layout. Can't wait to do it again. No one ever saw the Track Yet but he did coming banging on my trailer at 3:00 AM looking for Crown Royal. Thank God Yetis don't know how to operate a doorknob. lol


If memory serves, he was alerting you to the fire. I'm not sure what fire he was talking about. Lots of fun!! Big Boy even had a good time and is ready to do it again.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a blast!!! Track was great! Had a good ol time with the Garretts and the River crew! Good job Brian!!! at least one of us placed well!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to see all the Houston crew out this weekend. 

Man that battle between Smiley and Morrow was awesome!

Troy, I still owe you a six pack....Thanks!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm sure most didn't see but Morrow had on his "I didn't come here to get 3rd place" shirt and he finaly came through....lol


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Too Funny!!!! Very good race though!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

That was definitely fun to watch - it helped wake me back up


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone else notice a trend here, Mark has to go out of town to win. Well I can think of one weekend that wasn't true, o yea, something about an Air Cleaner. Congrats Mark!!:cheers:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Houston did well in Austin. We had 7 of the 12 in the Amain.
Tanner, JB, Twells, Jake sorry for your bad luck, all of you guys were fast.
Smiley that was an awesome race. It is fun when you can race someone clean and that close.
Unfortunately I only got second to Dave Mangledorf. I had to much time to make up starting as bad as I did.
Nick V. if you could get a break on your starts you would of been up there also.
Thanks Derek, JB, Roger, Twells and Smiley for the congrats.
Oh yea Steven Fleuriet I appreciate the awesome pit work.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

No problem Mark, glad you had a good race.


----------

